
Ask HN: Might Europe be the future of free capitalism? - forgottenacc57
Tech companies, under siege from government spying, now facing an openly hostile government leadership, move ever closer to Europe, perhaps to expand operations in Berlin or Frankfurt until they become the focus of corporate affairs?
======
ddorian43
No. I think Berlin/Merkel/etc is controlled by US (soros,hillary,nsa,choose
whatever you want). And the US has too much $$ for people to leave.

Do you think that now that DE has 1M+ uneducated immigrants they will be the
focus of corporate affairs ?

That will happen when oil/weapons start to be traded in euros. (after ww3 if
eu wins)

